# Good diagnostic software for X3 28D



## TerrX328D (Aug 16, 2021)

I just bought a used 2016 BMW X3 28D and i am trying to find some good diagnostic software for the basic code reading, service (service, reset service reminders, unlock brake position (if BMW has that) and a few other minor items. I am not looking for the top end software as a local garage near me can do everything. They already bypass the DEF system, but i would prefer not to bring my BMW there for every little item as it does add up. I'm sure this topic has been brought up before, if someone can point me in the best direction that would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Buy ISTA


----------

